# What's up with these guys?



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Guys,

got a few questions about some of the plants in here...











view full size

1. Middle of photo, the light green leaves below the little brom pup. Picked this guy up cheap, don't know what it is though, wasn't labeled. They get large don't they?

2. Right in front of the big green brom on the left. creeping pilea glauca? how will this hold up in the viv? never had it before! 

3.In front of the creeping pilea on the left, closest to the camera (with the spots). Some kind of Scilla? any details?

4. On the right, looks like a philidendron or pothos... is this a Scindapsus pictus? Can't find much on this either!

Thanks guys!

the entire construction thread for this tank: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ruction-36x18x24-exo-terra-my-show-piece.html


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

The only thing I can confirm is #2. I believe it's Pilea glauca. I've got some growing in a terrarium (full of future viv plants ) and it's really taking off. I've seen photos of it getting tall in low light but I'm guessing that a sunny spot should keep it compact. I'm not sure what number 3 is but I'm gonna go out on a limb and recommend that you don't keep it too moist (or at least keep it well drained). I stuck a division in some damp sphag in a cutting tank and it disappeared... It must have melted while I wasn't looking .


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> I'm not sure what number 3 is but I'm gonna go out on a limb and recommend that you don't keep it too moist (or at least keep it well drained). I stuck a division in some damp sphag in a cutting tank and it disappeared... It must have melted while I wasn't looking .


thanks for the heads up! I hate when plants disappear. haha


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, which I very well could be, number three is a species of South African orchid, at least that's what I bought mine as from Matthei Botanical Gardens in Ann Arbor, MI. I'm not home right now, so I can't tell you genus species, but if no ones knows it I'll let you know next time I see it. It just finished flowering up a storm.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

How do you keep yours? I was really looking forward to having it take off but was met with nothing but disappointment .

Great looking plants btw Maverick . Is that the tank that they'll eventually be planted in?

*EDIT* I did some searching and I think its Scilla violacea.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

That is what it looks like. I haven't re-potted mine, so I'm not sure what the makeup of the soil is, but it seems to be doing well when allowed to dry out between waterings, and roughly 30-40% humidity.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the headsup guys... looks like this guy won't be hanging out in my tank. hahah probably a window though!

http://www.backyardgardener.com/plantname/pda_1455.html


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

#3 is *Ledebouria socialis *I believe. It can take a wide range of conditions so it may work. Try a small piece. #4 is definately Scindasus pictus and it should do well. It's a shingler so make sure to get it going toward the back of the viv. It's a slow grower for me. #1 looks like a Philo to me but it's really hard to tell.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> #3 is *Ledebouria socialis *I believe. It can take a wide range of conditions so it may work. Try a small piece. #4 is definately Scindasus pictus and it should do well. It's a shingler so make sure to get it going toward the back of the viv. It's a slow grower for me. #1 looks like a Philo to me but it's really hard to tell.


Harry,

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

What is that pretty little purplish/reddish brom in the middle of the bottom row? Great looking plants by the way!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's a Cryptanthus species. Not sure which one.,


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) Looks like a small philodendron; worst that will happen is it may grow too large;
2) Pilea does well if it is not soggy, you may have to cut it back;
3) Ledebouria (= Scilla) Good plant, but I am skeptical of long-term success in a very moist tank. May etiolate a bit under terrarium lights;
4) Scindapsis are cool plants. However they do like that tricky combination of well-drained soil and high humidity ( I am also biased; they are from SE Asia and the South Seas, and I personally don't like mixing plants and animals from different regios. I keeps it real--but hey, that's just me...)


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Groundhog,

Fortunately over the past few days I've watched these plants do excellent under my 6,500 & 10,000k lighting... but the humidity isn't all that high yet, so we'll see how the "Ledebouria" turns out in a few months.

For future vivs, I will be paying more attention to keeping plant species that are indigenous to where the frogs are from, but at this point in time I've got too much going on with all the other intensive work this thing requires. haha. I can always replant!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Was home yesterday and checked the tag. #3 is the socialis - Silver Squill


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I grow several Ledebouria species outdoors here in E Central Florida. They really need a true dry season to flower properly. 
They do, however, seem to handle the 70%-90% humidity range during the summer months, provided the ground isn't too wet.


----------

